# glory hole



## SimonTsai

Hello,

A glory hole, in sexual context, is a hole in a wall, or some other partition, typically one adjoining public toilet cubicles, through which people practise fellatio, irrumatio, penetration, etc., more often than not, incognito.

The commonest Mandarin equivalent of a glory hole in this sense, methinks, is 尋歡洞. Although satisfactory, I am wondering whether there is a better one. Any suggestion is appreciated. Wish you all happy summer holidays.


----------



## philchinamusical

What about “极乐洞”?
And there is also a Japanese term as "援交"...Perhaps we can also say "援交洞"?


----------



## Skatinginbc

長安十二時辰主角張小敬登場的第一幕，就是他從 「牆眼兒」(牆壁上的洞眼兒) 觀察隔壁房間的動靜。 古代探子常在紙窗戳一個「窗眼兒」以便窺視。 另外，屁股通內通外的洞門叫 「屁眼兒」、鼻子氣進氣出的洞口叫 「鼻眼兒」、針上穿線的小孔叫 「針眼兒」, 所以, 我的推薦是「XX眼兒」, 來暗示其功能：(1) 偷窺 (peeking) ，(2) 穿通 (penetrating).

譬如: 這家夜總會的廁所有幾個交歡牆眼 (用來交歡的牆眼兒), 你解手時，得小心春光外洩。

或者，我可能會說：某澡堂的「探春洞」(探出鱉頭的探) 挺熱門的，常有人就地取洞，當場實幹。


----------



## hx1997

听过一个俗名叫“鸟洞”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

hx1997 said:


> “鸟洞”。


----------



## SimonTsai

@hx1997, thanks to your suggestion, I came across another one: 喇叭洞.


Skatinginbc said:


> 某澡堂的「探春洞」


An interesting and creative euphemism which reminds me of 元春, 迎春, 探春, and 惜春.


philchinamusical said:


> Perhaps we can also say "援交洞"?


援交 refers specifically to transactional sex, which is not necessarily what people will do through a glory hole.


----------



## Skatinginbc

只見牆上有多個「懸雞洞」, 據聞可懸大雞小雞、尺寸不一，個個內有乾坤，暗藏玄機。

Note: 加州 Lake Berryessa 著名的 “Glory Hole”, 要我翻, 我就會翻成「玄機洞」, 因而讓我想到了「懸雞洞」。下圖就是我說的加州「玄機洞」:





這樣翻有個好處：非色情的 glory hole (譬如水中的、濃雲中的、灶爐的), 都可理解為 「玄機洞」(內有玄機，別有洞天--洞內另有一個天地)，而色情的 「懸雞洞」亦可看成是「內有玄機，別有洞天」的一種。


----------



## SimonTsai

「懸雞洞」在我的腦海裡，最先勾勒出的是，一隻隻金黃油亮的全雞，被掛在窯內炭烤的景象。

然而在情色文學，「懸」字因「掛」之意，所帶來的想像，便不是令人垂涎的美味，而是暴虐、羞辱。「懸」字暗示被動：帥哥被迫將生殖器放入牆眼，抑或生殖器被強拉入。 （幽閉的空間內，自洞口垂下的，不是勃然向上的男根，而是疲軟無力的嫩肉。男人撫著，露出邪惡而瘋狂的笑，熾熱的目光落在帥哥屌上。這情節不罕見。）


hx1997 said:


> 听过一个俗名叫 “鸟洞”。


相較之下，「鳥洞」便可愛許多：小鳥要回家，溫熱潮濕的肉穴便是避風港。


----------



## philchinamusical

“探春洞”如何？


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 然而在情色文學，「懸」字因「掛」之意，所帶來的想像，便不是令人垂涎的美味。


說話者可否用該詞來反應其不屑、嘲諷的態度？  「不美味」，甚至令人噁心，會不會正是該詞的妙處？


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> “探春洞” 如何？


「探春洞」聽起來，淫豔卻又委婉，隱有古風。閱貼文六。


> What about “极乐洞”?


「尋歡洞」有「尋」，「探春洞」有「探」，而「極樂洞」沒動詞，私以為高下立判。

況乎「極樂」易使人聯想「極樂世界」；縱尋歡客性致不減，佛教徒恐有意見。


Skatinginbc said:


> 「不美味」，甚至令人噁心，會不會正是該詞的妙處？


我在貼文八所謂「令人垂涎的美味」，是烤雞；對好男色者，帥哥肥美的大屌，即使處於疲軟狀態，也可能是無上的美味。噁不噁心，見仁見智；人各有所好。

「懸雞洞」一詞，駭人之處除了「懸」，還有與「懸雞」同音的「玄機」：在這樣的情境，讓我想到「機關」、「斷指」：手指伸進洞而後掉落；男根伸進洞－－不明說了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 手指伸進洞而後掉落；男根伸進洞－－


----------



## philchinamusical

SimonTsai said:


> 「探春洞」聽起來，淫豔卻又委婉，隱有古風。閱貼文六。


抱歉，没注意那个贴。


----------

